# Problem mit Resume mal andersrum

## momonster

Hallo,

mein Rechner (Intel® Desktop Board DG45ID) lässt sich wunderbar in den Speicher schlafen schicken und wacht auch problemlos wieder auf.

Nur ist er leider der Meinung, selbstständig wieder aufwachen zu müssen (schwankend, nach ca. 5 bis 30 min), und ich habe keine Ahnung warum.

Im BIOS habe ich Wake On LAN ausgeschaltet, und auch die Logfiles geben nichts her.

Jemand eine Idee?

MfG

mo

Edit: BIOS ist die aktuelle Version

----------

## momonster

Bis auf Tastatur und Maus habe ich auch alle USB-Geräte entfernt, die sind auch nicht die Übeltäter.

----------

## momonster

Niemand eine Idee?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau mal ins BIOS. Da gibt es so Einstellungen "Wake up on...." Deaktiviere die mal alle. Vielleicht reagiert er da auf einen Impuls im Netzwerk oder ähnliches.

----------

## schachti

Womit schickst Du denn Deinen Rechner in den Suspend to RAM? Hast Du mal s2ram aus sys-power/suspend probiert?

----------

## momonster

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Schau mal ins BIOS. Da gibt es so Einstellungen "Wake up on...." Deaktiviere die mal alle. Vielleicht reagiert er da auf einen Impuls im Netzwerk oder ähnliches.

 

Wake On LAN ist aus. Mehr kann ich im Bios leider nicht machen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Womit schickst Du denn Deinen Rechner in den Suspend to RAM? Hast Du mal s2ram aus sys-power/suspend probiert?

 

Ich schicke meinen Rechner mit den pm-utils schlafen.

S2ram habe ich eben probiert, Ich muss meinen Rechner mit --force schlafen schicken und er wacht nach etwa zwei Minuten selbstständig wieder auf.

----------

